# Netgear Router Virus?



## SleepyFruitcake (Jun 30, 2011)

The other day my computer got a nasty virus from a fake flash player. I was wondering if my router has a virus on it because when I attach my laptop to it and go under attached devices in the router menu, it shows 2 devices with the same name, but 2 different ip address and 2 mac addresses. What does this mean?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

The computer has two network card (1 wired, 1 wireless)? You should get that virus clean from your computer though. I doubt the virus infected your router, we don't even know what the virus is.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You can go to the malware removal section of the forum and make sure that your system is clean.


----------



## SleepyFruitcake (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok thanks. Update to the router virus thing: my laptop(connected wirelessly) will connect to the internet from the browser, but it is really odd that things like battle.net, skype, hp support assistant, and itunes music won't connect to the internet. Do you know anything about this, because it's really bothering me?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

What operating system is the problem on? Just asking to be sure.


----------



## SleepyFruitcake (Jun 30, 2011)

My computers are both windows 7 and I would imagine the netgear router is linux based


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

> Ok thanks. Update to the router virus thing: my laptop(connected wirelessly) will connect to the internet from the browser, but it is really odd that things like battle.net, skype, hp support assistant, and itunes music won't connect to the internet. Do you know anything about this, because it's really bothering me?


I think you need a winsock reset to fix that issue. Sometime after the removal of a malware, it can leave things corrupted.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

routers don't get virus's. only way that could happen is thru a firmware update.
routers can be hacked if you don't change the default logon specs or use a password any 14yr old could hack.

fyi

Phou is pointing you in the right direction


----------

